# goss reg



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Got a goss regulator handle and tips. Will turbo torch tips work with it?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumjoe said:


> Got a goss regulator handle and tips. Will turbo torch tips work with it?


Quick connect connections are pretty much an industry standard.

You should be fine.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

yes


----------

